# Sqology Cinco De Mayo Sunday Sunday Sunday May 5th



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Come show your support for a great local retailer willing to host Sound Quality events!
High Output Audio in Garner NC

Sqology is flying in to run this event

Iasca sqc
Meca 2x SQL

Judging starts at 10am

Lunch/dinner to follow at City BBQ more than likely


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

*May


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll be there.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> *May <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


Dammit you're right


It's May 5th.
Day after star wars day


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

4 more days!

Please come out and support Sqology and HighOutput Audio
There will be actual judges giving actual real feedback!!!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

2 days. Rain or shine


----------

